
When will the Arctic see its first ice free summer? - moultano
https://interactive.carbonbrief.org/when-will-the-arctic-see-its-first-ice-free-summer/
======
thrill
About 5 million years ago, for one.

------
el_don_almighty
Despite my diligent stretching exercises, I've made scant progress towards my
goal of having flying monkeys exit my anus, which I estimate having an
equivalent likelihood as an "ice-free" arctic. The only way of successfully
having an 'ice-free' arctic is redefining the terms, "ice-free" or "arctic"
both of which are essentially marketing terms in the first place and
relatively malleable. So, it's back to my exercises...

------
cosmic_shame
Maybe even more importantly - what effects will an ice-free Arctic have?
Slight weather perturbations, or the end of the world as we know it?

~~~
Arnt
There's been speculation that the heart of the winter will shift. That instead
of a cold arctic surrounded by permanent westerly winds the winds will shift
so the coldest area is somewhere in North America during the northern winter.

That's just speculation at this point. We're entering unknown territory.

------
Jolter
Around the middle of the century, but predictions vary from soon up until
2100CE.

I hate these long-form articles with clickbait headlines.

